# Looking for 17T or 16T Sturmey 1/8" dished sprocket



## many408 (Nov 14, 2021)

I'd really like a 16, but I don't know if they were made dished for 1/8" chain.  17T apparently were/are made.

This is for a Nexus, must be dished to clear the selector, must be 1/8" to match the chainring, 18T (which I have) is too big, not enough top gear.  Shimano Nexus sprockets are 3/32, but Sturmey fit.


----------



## PapaPengin (Nov 14, 2021)

An 1/8" chain will work on 3/32" cogs and chainrings. But a 3/32" chain will not fit an 1/8" cog or chainring. With an 1/8" chain, you can mix sprocket thicknesses of both sizes. 3/32" chain only fits 3/32" sprockets (no mixing thickness). Hope this helps.


----------



## 3-speeder (Nov 15, 2021)

I have a dished 16t that came off of a SA hub.  Yours if you want it.  I'm more of a 20t or 22t guy myself.  I can get some pics but it looks like it's in good shape.  Send me a PM with your info and I can put it in the mail this week.
Got pics today


----------

